# a duce, a pleca, a merge



## bleuboia

Buna,

These three always appear in different context as "to go." What is the difference between them exactly?

"a duce, a pleca, a merge"

Which would be the most appropriate for the following?
I'm going to work.
I'm going to Paris this summer.
I like going to the cinema.
Where are you going?


----------



## irinet

Hi, 
      'a *se* duce (=merge) , a pleca (more like leaving), a merge (a se duce) '

As you can see, the difference between 'a merge'  and 'a se duce'  is that the last one has an extra morpheme, which is a _reflexive *pronoun*_. It is something similar to' wash _myself_' (='_Mă_ spăl).  
Without the pronoun, that verb means 'to carry', and it is transitive (a duce): I *am carrying* a heavy bag = '*Duc*/port o geantă grea'. 

 I 'd say that for the 1st sentence, all three are OK. 
The 2nd goes well with' mă duc/plec la Paris'. 
'A pleca' does not fit in the 3rd, and 'a merge'  is not ok in the last sentence.


----------



## Nazionalista

irinet said:


> a merge'  is not ok in the last sentence.


Why? Can't I say 'unde mergi?'?


----------



## farscape

You could, but it's more likely that you'd use "unde te duci?" instead or even "unde ai plecat?" I have a friend who grew up in Transilvania and he's using such constructions with the verb a merge: "Unde mergeți voi acolo?" I hear him calling after his todlers.

Later,
.


----------

